# Kompletter PC für den Schlüsselbund von Lenovo



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2015)

*Kompletter PC für den Schlüsselbund von Lenovo*

Hi zusammen

Wer am TV auch mal ins Netz will der muss nicht immer einen HTPC nebendran stellen und somit viel Platz verbrauchen es geht deutlich Platzsparender. Und zwar mit dem Lenovo Ideacentre Stick 300 den man für 129$ sein eigen nennen kann, wann er hier Verfügbar sein wird ist noch Unklar. 

Es besitzt folgendes:

-Intel Atom Z3537F
-Win 8.1 mit Upgrademöglichkeit auf Win10
-HDMI Anschluss
-Kabellose Verbindung für Maus/Tastatur und (WLAN?? )
-micrSD Slot

Zum Gamen ist das nichts aber wer einen winzigen PC will der nur zum Surfen genutzt wird für diejenigen wir des sich lohnen auch wenn der Pi evtl. günstiger kommt.


----------



## thomas1280 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kompletter PC für den Schlüsselbund von Lenovo*

Vor  Jahren hab ich mir einen HTPC gebastelt um ihn an TV/Beamer an zu schließen, Filme zu schauen, zu spielen und im Internet zu surfen. Damals war ich begeistert von der PC / TV kombination. Aus heutiger sicht fehlt mit bei TV mit PC Funktionalität, speziell für den letzten Punkt - Internet surfen -  zu viel Benutzerfreundlichkeit. Im Internetsurfen über die Fernbedinung nervt und eine Tastatur/Maus will man auch nicht auf dem Cuuchtisch liegen haben. 

Mitlerweile gibt es Tablets mit denen man ganz bequem von der Couch aus mal im Netz was recherchieren kann und über Apple TV und Co sämtliche Inhalte bei bedarf eben auf einen großen Screen streamt.


----------

